

Whitman: One Write-Off Too Far - donmcc
http://www.mondaynote.com/2012/12/16/whitman-one-write-off-too-far/

======
srhngpr
_"With Autonomy, Meg Whitman may have gone one write-off too far. Mike Lynch
is a Larry Ellison-grade adversary: intelligent, articulate, aggressively
entrepreneurial, with a willingness to create a reality distortion field
around his company and an unwillingness to back down."_

This was a very entertaining read. Curious to see what Whitman's next move
will be and how she is going to respond to Mike Lynch.

------
mrwilliamchang
My favorite part:

Turnaround Artist Manual – Chapter 1: Walk in with a frown; blame your
predecessor; slash projects, budgets, people; lower expectations, loudly; and
write off assets.

